# Tome of Battle for Dummies (DaveTheMagicWeasel)



## Endarire (Oct 27, 2015)

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

*Tome of Battle for Dummies*​
*(Crusaders, Swordsages and Warblades … oh my!)*​
What follows is a first attempt at a preliminary handbook for Tome of Battle.  I have however avoided calling it a handbook because an effort to make a guide so comprehensive as to deserve the name is likely a futile endeavour.  Instead this is intended as a general introduction to the book for someone just picking it up for the first time.

Right now this is a work in progress, some sections (PRCs especially) are very sparse at the moment, I'm just posting it now to get things started and start getting feedback/contributions (this job is too big for one person!).

So, what I'm looking for is any thoughts on good feats or other worthwhile options for the various classes, as well as sample builds for the various classes.  I'm quite happy with the Crusader section, but Swordsage and Warblade are harder to pin down to definable roles.  If anyone has more experience with them then any thoughts would be appreciated.  And if anyone has an iconic Swordsage 20 or Warblade 20 build with sample maneuver progressions to show people a suggested baseline from which to start working (I'll do em myself when I get chance, but if someone wants to do it great).  Also, any help on the Swordsage, Bloodstorm Blade, Deepstone Sentinel, JPM and Shadow Sun Ninja would be appreciated as they are the classes I am least familiar with.

*Contents:*


Multiclassing: A Dippers' Guide to Tome of Battle

Crusader

Swordsage

Warblade

Prestige Classes

Discipline Focus

Choosing Maneuvers

Magic Items for Martial Adepts


*Generally useful links:*


Tome of Battle Tricks/Combos/Library (by Tleilaxu_Ghola).

Tome of Battle Build Compendium v2.0 (by Tleilaxu_Ghola/wolfie-kun)

Tome of Battle CustServ Q&A (by *R*)

Printable Card Format Maneuvers (notable as useful for randomly drawing Crusader maneuvers during sessions)



*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*


*Multiclassing: A Dipper's Guide to Tome of Battle*​
Tome of Battle is probably the single most dip-friendly supplement that WotC has ever produced. This is because of the simple and elegant mechanic whereby 1/2 your HD in non-Martial Adept classes (or Racial HD) are added to your Initiator Level.

This allows almost any character that can be created to gain significant and worthwhile benefits with even just a single level of a ToB class (in the vast majority of cases using a level in a class is a better option than the Martial Study and Martial Stance feats, as doing so grants you more maneuvers as well as a recovery method for them).

This also allows you to delay entering a Martial Adept class so that the large number of maneuvers gained at 1st level do not have to be 1st level maneuvers. This can be particularly appealing for builds that intend to enter a Prestige Class and will therefore not gain access to the ability to swap maneuvers - making low-level choices especially important.

When multiclassing with a Martial Adept Tleilaxu_Ghola's "leap frogging" is a good model to use. This level progression pattern can apply equally well to combining a Martial Adept with a non-initiating class whilst maintaining an optimal maneuver progression.

As a simple rule, 3rd level maneuvers are a good level to aim for when dipping. This includes a number of choice maneuvers whilst still giving you freedom to qualify for the maneuvers of your choice. If you have your eye on maneuvers of a higher level then it is likely you need to be looking at a heavier investment in Martial Adept levels rather than a small dip.

*Combining Martial Adepts:* The utility of combining multiple Initiating classes bears mentioning. This allows you to more easily meet the prerequisites for high level maneuvers by using the dipped class to choose maneuvers in a shared discipline. Normally this means combining Warblade with one of the other two classes, since Crusader and Swordsage enjoy very little discipline overlap. For example, a primarily Warblade character focused on Iron Heart and White Raven can use a single level in Swordsage to take low-level Diamond Mind and Tiger Claw maneuvers, allowing him to choose higher level Diamond Mind and Tiger Claw maneuvers that he would otherwise not qualify for with his later Warblade levels.

*Dipping for Stances:* An easily missed clause within Tome of Battle is that the stance granted at level 1 of each of the base classes has to be a 1st level stance (a restriction that does not apply to other maneuver choices). This means dipping for higher level stances generally requires an investment of at least 2 levels.

*Crusader*

The Crusader possesses the best recovery mechanic of any of the Martial Adepts because you recover maneuvers without ever having to spend an action to do so, giving you unparallelled stamina. The Cha to will saves at 2nd level and ability to reroll saves at 3rd level are also very good class abilities to increase your defences.

*Analysis by Discipline*
[sblock]

*Devoted Spirit:* The main maneuver to dip for here is the 3rd level stance Thicket of Blades, a staple choice for battlefield control builds based around reach. Other Class(es) 6 / Crusader 2 grants you this stance at the same level a straight Crusader acquires it, while Other Class(es) 8 / Crusader 2 delays its acquisition by a level in order to gain 3rd level maneuvers at the first Crusader level. Foehammer, or one of Martial Spirit and Iron Guard's Glare are the usual choices in order to qualify for Thicket of Blades, whilst Defensive Rebuke is a good choice for tank builds that want to force opponents to attack them rather than your squishier party members.

*Stone Dragon:* Easy prerequisits make this a very dippable discipline. The Mountain Hammer chain in particular scale well with their DR ignoring ability useful even at very high levels. Stone Dragon strikes also tend to do more damage compared to maneuvers of the same level from other disciplines.

*White Raven:* The most interesting maneuver here is the 3rd level boost White Raven Tactics, which grants a fellow party member an additional round of actions. This is one of the most powerful maneuvers in the game (note that CustServ actually ruled you can use this maneuver on yourself, in which case it becomes downright broken, and that the Sage subsequently reversed the CustServ ruling. I strongly advise that you ignore CustServ on this one).

[/sblock]
*Recommended Dips:*

*Other Class(es) 6 / Crusader 3*
Maneuvers:


1st level (5): Battle Leader's Charge, Charging Minotaur, Foehammer, Mountain Hammer, Tactical Strike + Bolstering Voice/Leading the Charge

2nd level: Thicket of Blades

3rd level: White Raven Tactics


*Other Class(es) 8 / Crusader 2*
Maneuvers:


1st level (5): Battle Leader's Charge, Defensive Rebuke, Foehammer, Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics + Bolstering Voice/Leading the Charge

2nd level: Thicket of Blades


Archerpwr's Lockdown 2.0 is an example of a primarily warblade build that dips Crusader 2 for Thicket of Blades and then builds around the stance.

*Swordsage*

In terms of maneuvers known Swordsage is the most front-loaded of the Martial Adepts, and gives access to the largest number of schools and a free Weapon Focus feat, good Ref and Will saves and 6+Int skill points. The down side is the loss of a point of BAB and the Swordsage's poor recovery mechanic, but if you're okay with that then a Swordsage dip is a superb choice.

Swordsage is also commonly dipped to provide access to the Shadow Blade feat, normally used in conjunction with Assasin's Stance, and the Gloom Razor tactical feat (very useful for sneak attackers).

If you don't want Assassin's Stance then Swordsage is unusual amongst the Martial Adepts in that its lower level maneuvers are more dippable than either Warblade or Crusader (both of which I'd advise holding off on until 3rd level maneuvers). Maneuvers such as Counter Charge, the Diamond Mind save counters, Sudden Leap and Shadow Jaunt can all remain useful throughout the levels.

*Analysis by Discipline*
[sblock]

*Desert Wind:* Burning Brand for the ability to grant yourself reach is the most notable maneuver here. But in generral this is one of the weaker disciplines.

*Diamond Mind:* The three save replacing counters - Moment of Perfect Mind (Will), Action Before Thought (Ref) and Mind Over Body (Fort) - are the obvious choices here. Picking counters that cover any weak saves is a good choice, but also notable is the fact that when using these counters you no longer automatically fail your save on a natural '1', which can be a lifesaver against save-or-die and save-or-suck spells and effects. The Pearl of Black Doubt stance is also a very potent defensive option.

*Setting Sun:* My personal favourite here is Counter Charge as a method of avoiding attacks from charging opponents. Feigned Opening can also be useful for Attack of Opportunity builds by giving you an extra way to generate an AoO.

*Shadow Hand:* Shadow Jaunt is your first pick here - with no prerequisites for a standard action teleport this is a great way to increase your characters maneuverability. Otherwise, this is the discipline for sneak attackers - Assasin's Stance is a common choice for triggering Shadow Blade, as are Child of Shadows and Island of Blades. Child of Shadows also combines well with the Gloom Razor feat to avoid attacks and then let you activate an _invisibility_ effect in response (activating sneak attack). Cloak of Deception is also useful as a sneak attack activator.

*Stone Dragon:* Easy prerequisites make this a very dippable discipline. The Mountain Hammer chain in particular scale well with their DR ignoring ability useful even at very high levels. Stone Dragon strikes also tend to do more damage compared to maneuvers of the same level from other disciplines. Swordsages gain particular benefit from this discipline as they lack access to other disciplines with highly damaging standard action strikes.

*Tiger Claw:* A lack of worthwhile zero prerequisite maneuvers make this a dificult discipline to get into, if you do take either Wolf Fang Strike or Claw at the Moon and then simply ready other maneuvers. Sudden Leap is a useful source of maneuverability (and allows for movement + full attack), Blood in the Water combines very well with a dual kukri wielding character and can amass very impressive bonuses, and Hunter's Sense is a useful choice for a party tracker.

[/sblock]
*Recommended Dips:*

*Other Class(es) 8 / Swordsage 2 (able to take Shadow Blade at 9th level)*
Maneuvers:




2nd level: Burning Brand + Assassin's Stance


*Other Class(es) 4 / Swordsage 1*
Maneuvers:


1st Level: Action Before Thought, Counter Charge, Moment of Perfect Mind, Shadow Jaunt, Sudden Leap, Wolf Fang Strike + Stance of choice



*Warblade*

Warblade is the only base class with access to the powerful Iron Heart discipline, which then allows you to qualify for the Stormguard Warrior tactical feat. In addition to a good shell and some useful, if unspectacular, class abilities at low level this makes for a good dip. The only downside is that a Warblade's second stance does not come until 4th level, meaning that a dip for a particular stance is more likely a job for Crusader or Swordsage.

*Analysis by Discipline*
[sblock]

*Diamond Mind:* The three save replacing counters - Moment of Perfect Mind (Will), Action Before Thought (Ref) and Mind Over Body (Fort) - are the obvious choices here. Picking counters that cover any weak saves is a good choice, but also notable is the fact that when using these counters you no longer automatically fail your save on a natural '1', which can be a lifesaver against save-or-die and save-or-suck spells and effects. The Pearl of Black Doubt stance is also a very potent defensive option.

*Iron Heart:* The choice maneuver here is the incredibly versatile Iron Heart Surge, which allows you to remove adverse conditions (the Q&A thread contains a clarification on what this actually means). In order to qualify for this you will need another Iron Heart maneuver - Punishing Stance is a good choice as it will also allow you to qualify for the Ironheart Aura feat and latterly Stormguard Warrior, but Wall of Blades is also a very useful counter, especially if your AC is substantially less than your own roll to hit (characters using the Shock Trooper tactical feat from Complete Warrior are the best example of this).

*Stone Dragon:* Easy prerequisits make this a very dippable discipline. The Mountain Hammer chain in particular scale well with their DR ignoring ability useful even at very high levels. Stone Dragon strikes also tend to do more damage compared to maneuvers of the same level from other disciplines.

*Tiger Claw:* A lack of worthwhile zero prerequisite maneuvers make this a dificult discipline to get into, if you do take either Wolf Fang Strike or Claw at the Moon and then simply ready other maneuvers. Sudden Leap is a useful source of maneuverability (and allows for movement + full attack), Blood in the Water combines very well with a dual kukri wielding character and can amass very impressive bonuses, and Hunter's Sense is a useful choice for a party tracker.

*White Raven:* The most interesting maneuver here is the 3rd level boost White Raven Tactics, which grants a fellow party member an additional round of actions. This is one of the most powerful maneuvers in the game (note that CustServ actually ruled you can use this maneuver on yourself, in which case it becomes downright broken, and that the Sage subsequently reversed the CustServ ruling. I strongly advise that you ignore CustServ on this one).

[/sblock]
*Recommended Dips:*

*Other Class(es) 8 / Warblade 1*
Maneuvers:


Stormguard Warrior qualification version: Iron Heart Surge, Moment of Perfect Mind, Wall of Blades, + Punishing Stance

White Raven Tactics qualification version: Iron Heart Surge, Wall of Blades, White Raven Tactics + Bolstering Voice/Leading the Charge

Stormguard Warrior and White Raven Tactics qualification: Iron Heart Surge, Leading the Attack, White Raven Tactics + Punishing Stance



*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

*Crusader*​
*Overview*

More so than any other class the Crusader is a tank right out of the box - this is what the Paladin and the Knight should have been all along.  The average Crusader can absorb an enormous amount of damage thanks to his Steely Resolve ability and healing from Devoted Spirit (and the Stone Power feat if you so choose), control the battlefield using reach weapon and attack of opportunity tactics, and buff and heal their fellow party members thanks to Devoted Spirit and White Raven maneuvers.  While not the biggest damage dealer on the block you can dish out your fair share with Furious Counterstrike and your offensive maneuvers, and the enormous stamina that your survivability and constantly refreshing maneuvers give you make you a formidable opponent.

Your correct position is stood directly in front of the biggest melee threat ranged against you, blocking the path to your party members as best you can.  Don't be afraid forgo full attacks in order to move around to adopt the best position (using Standard Action strikes to maintain your threat level), and don't hold back on using your maneuvers - its use them or lose them (and they'll be back in a round or two anyway).

Common Crusader tactics fall into two areas - *'Lockdown'* and *'Crackdown'* - the latter normally being an evolution of the former.  Lockdown refers to pinning your opponents in place so that they cannot attack weaker party members and instead have to face you, the ultra resilient tank (i.e. the classic fighter protecting the casters archetype).  Crackdown, meanwhile, refers to what you do your opponent next - having forced them to stand next to you you proceed to beat them to a bloody pulp.  While the Crusader excels at the Lockdown aspect of this strategy, Warblade excels at Crackdown by virtue of Diamond Mind strikes and Stormguard Warrior for damage.  See the second 'Stormguard Crusader' build for an example of this (and a Warblade dipping Crusader is also entirely viable).

*Race*


*Human:* Because of the feat intensive nature of battlefield control tactics Human is, as usual, the most optimal choice for a Crusader.

*Dwarf:* The Con boost is nice, and if you can be a Gold Dwarf to avoid the Charisma penalty then this can be a good choice.  This also allows you to qualify for the Deepstone Sentinel PrC.

*Elf or Half-elf:* The Con penalty will severely hurt a Crusader, but a sub race that avoids that (e.g. Wood Elf) can be a good choice.  This also allows your to qualify for the powerful Eternal Blade PrC, for which Half-elf can sometimes be a good choice if your group enforces multiclassing penalties.

*Aasimar:* The LA is too much of a cost for what this gives you, but if you can buy back the LA and plan to head for Ruby Knight Vindicator then the stat boosts will serve you well.

*Draconic (Draconomicon/Races of the Dragon):* Stat boosts your three important stats (Str, Con and Cha), and you can put this template on a human to keep your bonus feat.  If playing with LA buy off then in the long run this will be a good choice, but you will be a level behind at low-mid levels.

*Goliath (Races of Stone):* Again, the LA hurts, but the physical stat boosts, access to Goliath Barbarian for Mountain Rage and the ability to qualify for the Knockback feat open up interesting possibilities.


*Feats*


*Extra Granted Maneuver (ToB):* This feat means that your maneuvers will now refresh themselves every 3 rounds instead of every 4, allowing you more uses of your most powerful maneuvers.  This is always a good choice for a Crusader and if you can fit it in then you should.

*Stone Power (ToB):* The main use of this feat is to tailor the hit points it provides so as to soak up the damage stored in your delayed damage pool from the previous round.  At low levels this can make a Crusader phenomenally hard to kill, but, while still useful, its utility fades away as you level up as 10 hp becomes rather trivial.  If retraining (PHB2) is allowed then this is a good choice for low levels before swapping out later.

*Combat Reflexes:* As a Crusader you will almost certainly want to wield a reach weapon.  Furthermore, this feat allows you to take Robilar's Gambit (see below).

*Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain):* The classic weapon of the tripper is actually not the best choice for a Crusader.  Either a Guisarme (if tripping) or a Glaive (if using Stand Still) can both give you reach without having to spend a precious feat, while armour spikes and the 5-foot step should be sufficient for adjacent opponents.

*Stand Still (XPH/SRD):* Despite being in the XPH this is a non-psionic feat.  When combined with the Thicket of Blades stance this allows you to force an opponent to stay where it is, meaning that its attacks will have to be directed against you rather than squishier party members.  A superb tool in the tank's armoury this also has the advantage over Improved Trip in that in can be used on normally untrippable foes (Oozes and the like).

*Combat Expertise + Improved Trip:* If you're pressed for feats then Stand Still is the better choice due to its greater versatility, but against foes that you can trip this is the superior option since the free attack and AoO for standing from prone allow you to cause damage simultaneous to controlling the opponent's position.

*Robilar's Gambit (PHB2):* By granting your opponent bonuses to hit and damage this grants you an AoO after an opponent attacks you (whether they hit or miss).  This is useful on its own since you can likely absorb the hits better than your opponent (it can be a good idea to turn the feat off when you're low on hp though), but also combines very well with Stormguard Warrior's Channel the Storm ability if you work a way to qualify for it into your build.

*Karmic Strike (Complete Warrior):* Similar to Robilar's Gambit, but harder to qualify and only triggers if your opponent actaully hits you.  Frankly, Robilar's Gambit is better unless you make use of the fact that the Karmic Strike AoO takes place before the opponent's attack roll is made, allowing you to disrupt your opponent's attacks (e.g. by tripping them).  Its a bit cheesy, but also very effective.  Whether its right for your game/DM is up to you.

*Mage Slayer (Complete Arcane):* Combined with Thicket of Blades and Stand Still this can make for a very effective way to shut opposing casters down.  Sadly, casters being casters, quite often they'll have a trick up their sleeve to counter it so try and hit them with something to deny them actions as well, e.g. White Raven Hammer.

*Defensive Sweep (PHB2):* Opponents you threaten who do not attack you in their turn provoke an AoO from you - this has good synergy with the usual lockdown tactics employed by Crusaders and further reinforces the lose-lose situation you're aiming to put your opponent into.

*Overwhelming Assault (PHB 2):* Gain a +4 bonus on attacks against adjacent opponents who do not attack you.  Further reinforcement to the lose-lose situation.

*Earth Devotion (CC):* Creates difficult terrain as an immediate action - very useful for stopping people from making 5 ft. steps for Lockdown purposes.  Obviously better with Cleric levels (and hence RKV), and also useful as it can replace Thicket of Blades if you want to use a different stance.



*Level 1 Optimization*

There are two common choices here, both of which presume human.  The first is to take Extra Granted Maneuver and Stone Power while wielding a glaive/guisarme + armour spikes and functioning as a potent meatshield (adding more battlefield control as you level up).  The other option is to start as a battlefield controller, again with glaive/guisarme + armour spikes and take Combat Reflexes and Stand Still as your feats.  I would recommend this second option as it will level better (consider Extra Granted Maneuver at 3rd level).

If flaws are in play I would take all 4 of Combat Reflexes, Extra Granted Maneuver, Stand Still and Stone Power, which will make for a superb tank.

For 1st level stances the two stand out candidates are both from Devoted Spirit - Martial Spirit and Iron Guard's Glare.  Martial Spirit is very useful for healing both yourself and the party and is normally the best to take at level 1, with IGG at level 2 (this is combined with a reach weapon to give a de facto +4 AC to all nearby allies, so is a good stance to start a combat in before switching to Martial Spirit once you or your allies have taken some damage).

Tleilaxu_Ghola's Report from the Trenches on a low level Crusader in a real game environment is also useful reading for the aspiring Crusader.

*Break Points*

As a general rule, an even number of levels is a good guide - that maximizes the 1/2 IL from other classes (since an odd number will lead to rounding down of half an IL).  Some particular points to consider for a Crusader:


2: You've acquired 2 stances, likely Thicket of Blades if you're a dipper and good for a Charisma heavy dipper.

3: The ability to reroll '1's on saves is incredibly useful when you start facing save-or-dies and save-or-sucks

8: A 3rd stance (either Thicket of Blades or with multiclassing you can push this to one of the 6th level Devoted Spirit stances), and your Steely Resolve has just increased to 15.

14: The previous level you acquired Mettle and now you've just picked up the last stance Crusader has to offer.  Be sure to take that 14th level at the end of the build though - with 6 levels in any other class your IL is now 17 and you can grab a 9th level maneuver (Strike of Righteous Vitality is a popular choice).


After that, Crusader gets a little underwhelming.  A Crusader 20 will certainly be a solid choice (and epic ready), but have a look round for something else to fill those levels up.

*Builds*

There is an enormous amount of scope for multiclassing with a Crusader, but for now we shall limit ourselves to a straight Crusader 20 build as an example of typical tactics and to provide a baseline of maneuver choices.

*Basic Crusader*
*Build Stub: *Human Crusader 20

Feats:
Human: Combat Reflexes
1: Stand Still
3: Extra Granted Maneuver
6: Combat Expertise
9: Improved Trip
12: Robilar’s Gambit
15: Defensive Sweep (PHB2)
18: Overwhelming Assault (PHB2)

*Maneuvers*
[sblock]_watch this space..._
[/sblock]
*What makes it good?*

This build combines almost all of the usual reach and AoO optimization tricks and spends most of its time in the Thicket of Blades stance, with Stand Still and Improved trip to force an opponent to stand and face you.

The build then focuses on making this a lose-lose situation for your opponent.  If they choose to attack you they trigger Robilar's Gambit to grant you AoOs and charge up your Furious Counterstrike ability.  If they don't attack you then they trigger your Defensive Rebuke boost, and Defensive Sweep and Overwhelming Assault feats to grant you AoOs and bonuses on your attacks.

So, your opponent is punished if they (a) try and move away from you, (b) stand and attack you, and (c) stand and don't attack you.  There aren't many good options left for them really.

*Stomguard Crusader *
*Build Stub:* Human Crusader 16 / Warblade 4 (Crusader 8 / Warblade 1 / Crusader +2 / Warblade +1 / Crusader +2 / Warblade +1 / Crusader +2 / Warblade +1 / Crusader +2)

Feats:
Human: Combat Reflexes
1: Stand Still
3: Extra Granted Maneuver
6: Stone Power
9: Ironheart Aura
12: Stormguard Warrior
15: Robilar's Gambit
18: Defensive Sweep (PHB2)

*Maneuvers*
[sblock]Maneuvers in _Italics_ are later swapped out.

Crusader 1: _Charging Minotaur (SD 1)_, _Crusader's Strike (DS 1)_, _Douse the Flames (WR 1)_, _Leading the Attack (WR 1)_, _Stone Bones (SD 1)_ + Martial Spirit (DS 1, Stance)
Crusader 2: Iron Guard's Glare (DS 1, Stance)
Crusader 3: _Foehammer (DS 2)_
Crusader 4: Swap Leading the Attack -> _Battle Leader's Charge (WR 2)_
Crusader 5: White Raven Tactics (WR 3)
Crusader 6: Swap Stone Bones -> Defensive Rebuke or Revitalising Strike (DS 3)
Crusader 7: Divine Surge (DS 4)
Crusader 8: Swap Charging Minotaur -> White Raven Strike (WR 4) + Thicket of Blades (DS 3. Stance)
Warblade 1: Iron Heart Surge (IH 3), Moment of Perfect Mind (DM 1), Wall of Blades (IH 2) + Punishing Stance (IH 1, Stance)
Crusader 9: Radiant Charge (DS 5)
Crusader 10: Swap Crusader's Strike -> Flanking Maneuver (WR 5)
Warblade 2: Lightning Recovery (IH 4)
Crusader 11: Order Forged From Chaos (WR 6)
Crusader 12: Swap Douse the Flames -> Rallying Strike (DS 6)
Warblade 3: Iron Heart Focus (IH 5)
Crusader 13: Clarion Call (WR 7)
Crusader 14: Swap Foehammer -> White Raven Hammer (WR 8) + Immortal Fortitude (DS 8, Stance)
Warblade 4: Dancing Blade Form (IH 5, Stance)
Crusader 15: Strike of Righteous Vitality (DS 9)
Crusader 16: Swap Battle Leader's Charge -> War Master's Charge (WR 9)
[/sblock]
*What makes it good?*

This build is a good example of a leap-frogging pattern, acquiring Thicket of Blades as fast as possible before alternating between 2 Crusader levels and additional Warblade levels to allow for cherry picking of maneuvers.

It sacrifices the Improved Trip of the pure Crusader build and a slightly slowed maneuver progression so as to add in a smattering of useful warblade maneuvers and the powerful Stormguard Warrior feat.  This feat is added on the existing Crusader strategy of pinning down your opponent and then creating a lose-lose situation for them - any attacks they provoke from Robilar's Gambit can now be sacrificed for bonuses to attacks and damage with Channel the Storm.  Furthermore, you can spend a round charging up Combat Rhythm and then use Stand Still to prevent an opponent moving away from you - virtually guaranteeing that they will be on the receiving end of the hefty bonuses you're accumulated.

Put simply, compared to the straight Crusader build it trades a small amount of battlefield control capability for a significant increase in damage dealing ability.

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

*Swordsage*​
*Overview*

The Swordsage has two main sources for optimization - hit and run tactics using its maneuverability and strikes, and Two-Weapon Fighting making use primarily of the Shadow Blade feat, as well as its wide selection of boosts. These two fighting styles can actually be combined thanks to a number of swift action maneuvers allowing the Swordsage to move and full attack all in the same round (notably Sudden Leap, Shadow Blink, Pouncing Charge, Leaping Flame and Quicksilver Motion). Further, the Swordsage has access to a wide variety of counters for defensive purposes.

However, the Swordsage is an incredibly versatile class and there are a great many fighting styles it can capably employ. For example, Setting Sun throw maneuvers can be used to make a battlefield controller.

The classes main weakness is its awful recovery method (1 maneuver per full-round action).

*Race*


*Human:* Usual deal, feats are good.

*Strongheart Halfling:* Gets a bonus feat like a human as well as the Dex boost of the Halfling

*Whisper Gnome (Races of Stone):* Very good stealth abilities and ability bonuses - arguably this race deserves to be LA+1.

*Xeph (XPH/SRD):* A bonus to Dex for Weapon Finesse/Shadow Blade synergy, a power point reserve for feat and PrC qualification and the ability to take 15 on Cocentration checks (for Diamond Mind), and a boost to speed which can help with the jump checks for Tiger Claw and the effects of Tornado Throw. Also of note is the Xeph Burst, Extra feat in Complete Psionic. Overall, this is a superb choice.



*Feats*


*Adaptive Style (ToB):* In and of itself this is a staple feat for Swordsage builds, since the Swordsage recovery method is incredibly slow. It also allows you to rapidly tailor your maneuver selection when not adjacent to an opponent (i.e. changing to more appropriate maneuvers once you see your opponent is the Swordsage equivalent of casting a buff spell). This is also an especially useful feat for a multiclassed Warblade/Swordsage who gains the ability to refresh both lists of maneuvers in a single round. Furthermore, you can initiate a maneuver on the same round you use this - e.g. spend a swift action to use a maneuver, then spend a full-round to refresh maneuvers including refreshing the maneuver you just used). Where this gets really good is when combined with the Moment of Alacrity maneuver (Diamond Mind 6), which allows you to move your next turn up in the initiative order - almost certainly to the front of the queue - so a Swordsage with Moment of Alacrity and Adaptive Style effectively has all his maneuvers ready at all times.

*Extra Readied Maneuver (ToB):* Not essential, but having more maneuvers available is intrinsically a good thing.

*Shadow Blade (ToB):* This allows you to add your Dex to damage when wielding Shadow Hand weapons in a Shadow Hand stance. This makes for a good Dex based two-weapon fighting build, normally revolving around Assasin's Stance and dual wielding daggers, before entering Bloodclaw Master for 2 levels to remove the attack roll penalties.

*Weapon Finesse:* Combines with Shadow Blade for Dex based combatants. Sadly you can't qualify for it at 1st level.

*Gloom Razor (ToB):* Requiring Shadow Blade to qualify, this is a good choice for rogues and other sneak attackers dipping into Swordsage because it allows you to become invisible if an opponent misses you due to a miss chance (such as provided by the Child of Shadows stance), and to render opponents flat-footed.


*Level 1 Optimization*

The main choices of feats at 1st level as a Swordsage are 2 from Two-Weapon Fighting, Shadow Blade and Adaptive Style. Ideally use flaws for all 3, but if not I would likely sacrifice Adaptive Style.

For maneuvers I would suggest Wolf Fang Strike and Sudden Leap to allow for mobile full attacks, Child of Shadows as a stance to grant concealment whilst doing so, Counter Charge to deflect any attempts to get to grips with you and Burning Blade as a generic damage boost (primarily to combine with Wolf Fang Strike). The final two (unreadied) maneuvers are very open, but Diamond Mind or Shadow Hand maneuvers to help meet later prerequisites would be my choices.

*Break Points*

As a general rule, an even number of levels is a good guide - that maximizes the 1/2 IL from other classes (since an odd number will lead to rounding down of half an IL). Some particular points to consider for a Swordsage:


2: Wis to AC, 2 stances (common to use multiclassing to make the second Assasin's Stance), boosts to Reflex and Will saves and a free Weapon focus to offset the BAB loss.

4: Still only 1 BAB loss, but now you've got more maneuvers and added Wis to damage with one school of strikes (especially useful for a Swordsage focusing heavily on one discipline).

9: 3 lost BAB hurts, but 4 stances and Evasion lessens the pain.

14: all set for a 9th level maneuver is you delay level 14 till the end, and you also pick up yet another stance at this level.

20: Epic ready, the powerful Dual boost ability and yet another new stance.



*Builds*

Swordsage 20 (TWFing mobility build - Shadow Blade + Gloom Razor)
Feats
Human: Two-Weapon Fighting
1: Shadow Blade
3: Weapon Finesse
6: Adaptive Style
9: Improved Two-Weapon Fighting
12: Gloom Razor
15: Open
18: Open

Setting Sun focused battlefield controller/tank

*Links:*
- Beshadowed Blade v.2
- Daring Swordsage

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

*Warblade*​
*Overview*

Of the three base classes presented in Tome of Battle the Warblade is the hardest to pin down to a particular role within the party. Whether its damage dealing, tanking, mobility or party buffing/aiding the Warblade has access to the tools to do the job. Take advantage of this fact and make your Warblade as versatile as possible, able to respond to any situation and fill any gap in your party. While the Crusader excels as the tank and the Swordsage excels on the move the one area where the Warblade can really shine is as a damage dealer - either through Stormguard Warrior or charging feats (or quite likely, both). Amongst the traditional classes the Barbarian or the Paladin are probably the closest parallels, although the average Warblade should have rather more tricks up his/her sleeve.

*Race*



*Human:* Feats are good.

*Elf:* The Con penalty hurts, but entrance to Eternal Blade can be worth it. A Wood Elf to avoid the Con penalty is a good choice.



*Feats*



*Adaptive Style (ToB):* In and of itself this is a useful feat, since it allows you to rapidly tailor your maneuver selection when out of combat (i.e. changing to more appropriate maneuvers once you see your opponent is the Warblade equivalent of casting a buff spell). This is also an especially useful feat for a multiclassed Warblade/Swordsage who gains the ability to refresh both lists of maneuvers in a single round. Furthermore, unlike the normal Warblade recovery method you can initiate a maneuver on the same round you use this - e.g. spend a swift action to use a maneuver such as White Raven Tactics, then spend a full-round to refresh maneuvers including refreshing the maneuver you just used). Where this gets really good is when combined with the Moment of Alacrity maneuver (Diamond Mind 6), which allows you to move your next turn up in the initiative order - almost certainly to the front of the queue - so a Warblade with Moment of Alacrity and Adaptive Style effectively has all his maneuvers ready at all times. And as for Greater Celerity abusing warblade/JPMs ... I don't even want to think about it.

*Stormguard Warrior (ToB):* This is the staple of a great many damage dealing builds. Combat Rhythm combines well with anything that increases number of attacks (e.g. two-wepon fighting, flurry of blows, _haste_, Avalanche of Blows, Dancing/Raging Mongoose, Time Stands Still, etc). Channel the Storm combines well with anything that generates Attacks of Opportunity (Robilar's Gambit, Karmic Strike, reach weapon, Hold the Line, Thicket of Blades, Defensive Rebuke, etc). Note that a more in-depth section on Stormguard Warrior is in teh Discipline Focus section under Iron Heart.

*Robilar's Gambit (PHB 2):* Useful in combination with Stormguard Warrior as an AoO generation method to fuel Channel the Storm.

*Shock Trooper (Complete Warrior):* The Heedless Charge ability lets you take a penalty to AC instead of your attack roll to fuel Power Attack when charging, which can lead to enormous amounts of damage. Combine this with maneuvers used on the charge such as Pouncing Charge, and with Wall of Blades to allow you to replace your substantially reduced AC with an attack roll to minimize your vulnerability.

*Combat Brute (Complete Warrior):* This feat synergizes very well with Shock Trooper. Its best to have both, but if you have to pick one then pick Shock Trooper.

*Leap Attack (Complete Adventurer):* Increase your Power Attack multiplier on the charge. This is to stack on top of Shock Trooper.



*Warblade Bonus Feats:* Upon first sight the list of Warblade bonus feats looks like a poor one, but although it is a limited selection many of the feats presented can be put to good use in qualifying for other more powerful feats and prestige classes (and if all else fails Improved Initiative never did anyone any harm).


Blind Fight -> Master of Nine (ToB), Pierce Magicsl Concealment (CArc)

Combat Reflexes -> Robilar's Gambit (PHB 2)

Endurance -> Steadfast Determination (PHB 2)

Improved Initiative -> Master of Nine (ToB), Nightsong Enforcer (CAdv)

Ironheart Aura -> Stormguard Warrior (ToB)

Stone Power -> Shards of Granite (ToB)



*Level 1 Optimization*

Punishing Stance provides a good source of low level damage, Steel Wind and Wolf Fang Strike allow for multiple attacks to be made whilst on the move, with Sudden Leap for maneuverability.

*Break Points*

As a general rule, an even number of levels is a good guide - that maximizes the 1/2 IL from other classes (since an odd number will lead to rounding down of half an IL). The Warblade actually possesses one of the smoothest progressions of any class with almost every level offering some sort of ability, nevertheless, some particular points to consider for a Warblade:


1: Short and sweet, this is normally used to grab an Iron Heart stance for Stormguard Warrior qualification and a couple of other maneuvers of choice.

4: Here you get your second stance. One notable option is to take three Warblade levels and then multiclassing for two levels before returning to Warblade so as to bump up this stance to a 3rd level one

7: Int to damage against flanked ot flat-footed opponents. This is the first of the Battle X abilities that is especially interesting and synergizes very well with Rogue and/or Swashbuckler builds.

10: A 3rd stance and you're set up to finish a 10 level PrC if so desired (Eternal Blade for instance).

20: Stance mastery is a very tempting capstone ability. A Warblade 20 is a perfectly viable character.



*Builds*

CantripN's Factotum of War (Warblade 20)

Tleilaxu_Ghola 's Feral Dreadlord (Warblade heavy ToB Sneak Attack optimization)

CantripN's Phoenix the Fierce (Crackdown build)

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

*Prestige Classes*​
The main trade off to be made when entering an Initiator Level progressing Prestige Class is that you will lose the ability to swap out lower level maneuvers as you level up.  This means that you may have less high level maneuvers (Master of Nine with its large number of maneuvers known is the exsception to this), and also means that your choices of low level maneuvers becomes more important.

You can, however, attempt to get the best of both worlds by returning to your base class after finishing your Prestige Class and thereby gain the benefits of a couple of maneuver swaps.

*Prestige Classes and IL Progression:*
_- thanks to DavidWL for writing this section_
If a prestige classes progress IL then it does so for all the relevant classes.  Example:  Warblade 1/Swordsage 1/Crusader 3/Shadow Sun Ninja 10/Master of Nine 5

Has:
Warblade IL = 18
Swordsage IL = 18
Crusader IL = 19

This is most of note if you take a dip much later, for example: Swordsage 1/Cleric 1/Monk 1/Crusader 2/Ruby Knight Vindicator 9/Master of Nine 5/Warblade 1.  Amusingly enough, when you take the warblade level at 20th level, you have an IL of 17 for the Warblade.

*Crusaders and Prestige Classes:*
_- thanks to DavidWL for writing this section_
One wonderful thing about the way prestige classes effect the crusader is that, as stated on page 96 under the "Maneuvers Known" section, "If you choose to add the maneuver readied to a martial maneuver progression derived from crusader class levels, you also gain one additional maneuver granted at the beginning of the encounter for each additional maneuver you can ready."

This is the awesomeness behind a Crusader/Master of Nine build such as Reshar, by LogicNinja: http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=846133(x).

*Bloodclaw Master*​
- great 2 level dip for TWFers, 3rd is nice for the extra REadied Maneuver, but the last two grant diminishing returns - stop at either 2 or 3 and either return to your base class or pick up another PrC.
- As pointed out by X-Codes, the 'pounce' ability is technically not a strike, which means a Warblade can use it on the same turn that he recovers maneuvers (otherwise its uninspiring, and the readied TC strike you lose will often be better than the ability itself)

*Bloodstorm Blade*​
- Link to Dungeoncrasher Bloodstorm Blade build (JJ - http://forums.gleemax.com/wotc_archive/index.php/t-792530(x))

*Deepstone Sentinel*​
- Deepstone Sentinel / Dwarven Defender synergy (they basically have the same restrictions).
- Ranged Option = Balthanon's Soulbow Sentinel

CantripN's Battlesmith / Deepstone Sentinel Build



> *Eternal Blade*​
> The Eternal Blade is one of the most powerful ToB Prestige Classes - one of only three that grant full BAB, and the only one that doesn't require multiclassing to enter (so maintaining full IL if so desired) - and is therefore a popular choice.  However, a common misconception when optimizing an Eternal Blade is to focus on the abilities that add Intelligence to many things.  These are secondary, the real power comes from using Eternal Training for free action refreshing of your most powerful maneuvers, with the capstone Island in Time ability a superb option either as a tactical response or for nova tactics.
> 
> *Race*
> ...



*Jade Phoenix Mage*​
- Recommend Crusader entry in order to qualify for higher level Devoted Spirit maneuvers, as well as for its no-action recovery method.
- Wizard 5 / Crusader 1 / JPM 4 / Abj Cha 4 / JPM +6 (9th level spells, 8th level maneuvers)
- Sorc 4 / Crusader 2 / JPM 4 / Abj Cha 4 / JPM +6 (Charisma synergy, 8th level spells, 8th level maneuvers)
- Bard 4 / Crusader 2 / JPM 4 / Sublime Chord 2 / Abj Cha or Sacred Exorcist 2 / JPM +6 (Cha synergy, 9th level spells + 8th level maneuvers)
- Also look at joemama1512's Jade Phoenix Mage Handbook

*Master of Nine*​
List of sources of sources of prereq feats as bonus feats


Cleric 1 - Darkness domain (Blind-Fight), Time domain (Improved Initiative)

Cobra Strike Monk 1 (UA/SRD) - Dodge and Improved Unarmed Strike

Monk 1 - Improved Unarmed Strike

Swordsage (Unarmed variant) - Improved Unarmed Strike

Warblade bonus feats - Blind-Fight, Improved Initiative

Kobold Fighter 1 sub level - swaps heavy armour proficiency for the Dodge feat (good for a Swordsage entry, since you'll likely be in light armour for the Wis to AC anyway).



- Hypothetical builds on the boards tend to time this class for late in the build so as to acquire high level maneuvers.  But if you're not starting at a high level then entering early has its benefits (e.g. I'm a big fan of Dual Stance so would want it asap), and it gives you full progression of your likely ultiple Martial Adept classes ready to re-enter them for some higher level maneuver swaps.  In practice I would compromise, take 2/3 MoN levels as early as I could manage and then leave the rest for high level maneuver acquisition and a high level stance of choice (nb: 8th level maneuvers are often better than the 9th level ones imho).
- Counter Stance + Stance of Alacrity combo
- Mastery of Nine: ready at start of day from as many disciplines as possible to maximize bonus, then spend 5 minutes changing them as desired.
- Becoming Reshar: True Mastery of the Nine Swords by Gideon_Gideonson – access to all 9 9th level maneuvers

DavidWL's Swordsage 1/Cleric 1/Monk 1/Crusader 2/Ruby Knight Vindicator 10/Master of Nine 5
- Darkness and Time domains + Cobra Strike Monk mean 4/5 of the MoN prereq feats are bonus feats, also gets the RKV extra swift action (for swift action recovery, swift action spells - possibly with DMM (Quicken) - and swift action maneuvers).  While slow to start this gets very powerful.

*Ruby Knight Vindicator*​
- spells heavy Cleric 4 / Crusader 1 entry version
- maneuvers heavy Crusader 4 / Cleric 1 entry version
- Ordained Vindicator: Cleric 4 / Ordained Champion 5 / Crusader 1 / Ruby Knight Vindicator 10 (requires adaptation of fluff - consult your DM - since Ordained Champion and RKV are devoted to different deities by the book)
- Ur-Vindicator: Swordsage 2 / Crusader 3 / Ur Priest 2 / Ruby Knight Vindicator 10 / X 3 (requires adaptation of fluff to allow an Ur Priest to qualify for the deity worshipping RKV)

Furthermore, the ability to get extra swift actions is generally awesome, and its potential for optimization huge.  I hold to what I regard as the only sane interpretation limiting it to only one extra swift action per round, but even with that caveat this class is very powerful.

- Metus Somnambulus (Dread Sleepwalker) by AllistairAldred - combining Ruby Knight Vindicator with Telflammar Shadowlord

*Shadow Sun Ninja*​
- Necropolitan template (or any undead really, but Necropolitan is cheapest one) means you can ignore level drain from the 10th level ability.
- "Flash Bang Ninja" build based around conmstant sneak attacking - does anyone have a link to this?
- prototype00's SSN/MoN build = 

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

*Discipline Focus*​


> *Desert Wind*​
> The oft-commented upon disadvantage of this discipline is its reliance on fire damage, which is the most commonly resisted form of elemental damage. For this reason it is a discipline best dabbled in rather than strongly focused on, providing as it does bonus damage and mobility.
> 
> *Choice Maneuvers:*
> ...





> *Devoted Spirit*​
> Based around healing abilities, battlefield control and applying penalties to your opponents.  This is one of the strongest disciplines and will likely be central to any Crusader build.  It does lack counters and maneuverability, both of which can be added to a Crusader with a Swordsage/Warblade dip if desired.
> 
> A number of the maneuvers are dependent on your target being a different alignment to you, the usefulness of these maneuvers consequently depends in part on your DMs style and preferred opponents.  But to be honest, the alignment based ones aren't the best ones anyway so its a minor point.
> ...





> *Diamond Mind*​
> This is potentially one of the most powerful disciplines, but the dependence upon Concentration checks makes it a case of (nearly) all-or-nothing.  Characterized by a good mix of counters and strikes, as well as mobility and initiative manipulating maneuvers.
> 
> This discipline synergizes well with Psionics, both in terms of a common reliance on Concentration checks and in thematic terms.  JanusJones' Meditant is an example of a build that utilizes this synergy.
> ...





> *Iron Heart*​
> *Choice Maneuvers:*
> 
> 
> ...





> *Setting Sun*​
> Setting Sun is an excellent battlefield control discipline, with a good number of tactically useful counters.  This discipline is particularly useful to Dex-heavy builds by allowing you to use Dex instead of Str when making your trip checks with its throws.  A Swordsage focused on this discipline can make for a very effective, if unconventional, tank.
> 
> *Choice Maneuvers:*
> ...





> *Shadow Hand*​
> This discipline focuses on stealth, maneuverability and strikes that debuff your opponents, with many maneuvers requiring you to strike a flat-footed opponent.  Fortunately it also provides the Gloom Razor tactical feat as an excellent way to make your targets flat-footed.  Synergizes well with sneak attacking and if you build around it this is one of the best disciplines.
> 
> *Choice Maneuvers:*
> ...





> *Stone Dragon*​
> The first point to make about this discipline is the easily missed requirement on page 81 (in that little bit of text at the start, you know, the one you assumed was fluff and skipped over?) that "Stone Dragon maneuvers can be initiated only if you are in contact with the ground."
> 
> Generally speaking this discipline is characterized by its large number of standard action strikes (which do good damage for their level) and by the small number of prerequisites required to take its maneuvers.  A good standard action is missing from many melee characters, making this a good discipline to cherry pick maneuvers from.
> ...





> *Tiger Claw*​
> The Tiger Claw school is characterized by its 'feral' character.  In mechanical terms this translates into a focus on damaging strikes and boosts, often centred around large numbers of attacks or the use of the jump skill.  If you invest in increasing your jump skill then its worth making a heavy investment in this discipline, otherwise it is more likely something to be dipped into selectively.
> 
> *Jump Check Optimization:*
> ...





> *White Raven*​
> This discipline is all about teamwork and assisting your allies.  This includes a number of maneuvers that grant your allies extra actions - and actions are the most valuable currency in D&D.  The worth of many of its maneuvers are dependent upon having the right party members to take advantage.  Play it clever, tell your teammates what situations you need setting up and you'll get good results.
> 
> If you've ever looked at the Marshal and thought the concept was cool then this is the discipline for you.
> ...





*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

*Choosing Maneuvers*​
*Bloodlines (UA/SRD) and Initiator Level:*
_Section coming soon..._

Choosing maneuvers can be an arduous process.  I recommend that you draw up a rough list of desirable maneuvers on scrap paper in advance, then construct a table with Initiator level down one column, a column for each initiating class in the build, and then denote where new maneuvers are gained (e.g. I place "+1", "+2", "Swap", "Stance", etc in the various squares).  Then I work to slot the various maneuvers I want into the appropriate slots, before going back through and latering levels to change Initiator Level progression if needed and fit in prerequisite maneuvers that are needed.

While doing this I always have the following table open in front of me on my screen in order to quickly check the number of prerequisites for each maneuver (far better list than the one in the book).  In fact, its so useful that I'm copying and pasting it wholesale from the Tricks/Combos/Library Thread:

*Maneuvers Organized by # of Pre-Reqs, Alphabetized, School, & Level*​
*Show*
[sblock]*Desert Wind*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Blistering Flourish (Strike, 0)
Burning Blade (Boost, 0)
Distracting Ember (Boost, 0)
Flame’s Blessing (Stance, 0)
Wind Stride (Boost, 0)
*Level 2*
Burning Brand (Boost, 0)
Fire Riposte (Counter, 1)
Flashing Sun (Strike, 1)
Hatchling’s Flame (Strike, 1)
*Level 3 *
Death Mark (Strike, 0)
Fan the Flames (Strike, 1)
Holocaust Cloak (Stance, 1)
Zephyr Dance (Counter, 1)
*Level 4 *
Firesnake (Strike, 2)
Searing Blade (Boost, 2)
Searing Charge (Strike, 1)
*Level 5 *
Dragon’s Flame (Strike, 2)
Leaping Flame (Counter, 2)
Lingering Inferno (Strike, 2)
*Level 6 *
Desert Tempest (Strike, 2)
Fiery Assault (Stance, 2)
Ring of Fire (Strike, 2)
*Level 7 *
Inferno Blade (Boost, 0)
Salamander Charge (Strike, 3)
*Level 8 *
Rising Phoenix (Stance, 3)
Wyrm’s Flame (Strike, 3)
*Level 9*
Inferno Blast (Strike, 5)[/sblock]*Devoted Spirit*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Crusader’s Strike (Strike, 0)
Iron Guard’s Glare (Stance, 0)
Martial Spirit (Stance, 0)
Vanguard Strike (Strike, 0)
*Level 2*
Foehammer (Strike, 0)
Shield Block (Counter, 0)
*Level 3*
Defensive Rebuke (Boost, 1)
Revitalizing Strike (Strike, 1)
Thicket of Blades (Stance, 1)
*Level 4*
Divine Surge (Strike, 1)
Entangling Blade (Strike, 1)
*Level 5*
Daunting Strike (Strike, 1)
Doom Charge (Strike, 1)
Law Bearer (Strike, 1)
Radiant Charge (Strike, 1)
Tide of Chaose (Strike, 1)
*Level 6*
Aura of Chaos (Stance, 2)
Aura of Perfect Order (Stance, 2)
Aura of Triumph (Stance, 2)
Aura of Tyranny (Stance, 2)
Rallying Strike (Strike, 2)
*Level 7*
Castigating Strike (Strike, 2)
Shield Counter (Counter, 2)
*Level 8*
Divine Surge, Greater (Strike, 2)
Immortal Fortitude (Stance, 3)
*Level 9*
Strike of Righteous Vitality (Strike, 3)[/sblock]*Diamond Mind*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Moment of Perfect Mind (Counter, 0)
Sapphire Nightmare Blade (Strike, 0)
Stance of Clarity (Stance, 0)
*Level 2*
Action Before Thought (Counter, 0)
Emerald Razor (Strike, 1)
*Level 3*
Insightful Strike (Strike, 0)
Mind Over Body (Counter, 0)
Pearl of Black Doubt (Stance, 1)
*Level 4*
Bounding Assault (Strike, 2)
Mind Strike (Strike, 2)
Ruby Nightmare Blade (Strike, 2)
*Level 5*
Disrupting Blow (Strike, 2)
Hearing the Air (Stance, 2)
Rapid Counter (Counter, 0)
*Level 6*
Insightful Strike, Greater (Strike, 2)
Moment of Alacrity (Boost, 2)
*Level 7*
Avalance of Blades (Strike, 3)
Quicksilver Motion (Boost, 3)
*Level 8*
Diamond Defense (Counter, 0)
Diamond Nightmare Blade (Strike, 3)
Stance of Alacrity (Stance, 3)
*Level 9*
Time Stands Still (Strike, 4)[/sblock]*Iron Heart*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Punishing Stance (Stance, 0)
Steel Wind (Strike, 0)
Steely Strike (Strike, 0)
*Level 2*
Disarming Strike (Strike, 0)
Wall of Blades (Counter, 0)
*Level 3*
Absolute Steel Stance (Stance, 1)
Exorcism of Steel (Strike, 1)
Iron Heart Surge (Other, 1)
*Level 4*
Lightning Recovery (Counter, 2)
Mithral Tornado (Strike, 2)
*Level 5*
Dancing Blade Form (Stance, 2)
Dazing Strike (Strike, 2)
Iron Heart Focus (Counter, 2)
*Level 6*
Iron Heart Endurance (Boost, 2)
Manticore Parry (Counter, 2)
*Level 7*
Finishing Move (Strike, 3)
Scything Blade (Boost, 3)
*Level 8*
Adamantine Hurricane (Strike, 3)
Lightning Throw (Strike, 2)
Supreme Blade Parry (Stance, 3)
*Level 9*
Strike of Perfect Clarity (Strike, 4)[/sblock]*Setting Sun*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Counter Charge (Counter, 0)
Mighty Throw (Strike, 0)
Step of the Wind (Stance, 0)
*Level 2*
Baffling Defense (Counter, 1)
Clever Positioning (Strike, 0)
*Level 3*
Devastating Throw (Strike, 1)
Feigned Opening (Counter, 1)
Giant Killing Style (Stance, 1)
*Level 4*
Comet Throw (Strike, 1)
Strike of the Broken Shield (Strike, 2)
*Level 5*
Mirrored Pursuit (Counter, 2)
Shifting Defense (Stance, 2)
Soaring Throw (Strike, 2)
Stalking Shadow (Counter, 2)
*Level 6*
Ballista Throw (Strike, 2)
Scorpion Parry (Counter, 2)
*Level 7*
Hydra Slaying Strike (Strike, 3)
*Level 8*
Fool’s Strike (Counter, 3)
Ghostly Defense (Stance, 3)
*Level 9*
Tornado Throw (Strike, 5)[/sblock]*Shadow Hand*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Child of Shadow (Stance, 0)
Clinging Shadow Strike (Strike, 0)
Island of Blades (Stance, 0)
Shadow Blade Technique (Strike, 0)
*Level 2*
Cloak of Deception (Boost, 0)
Drain Vitality (Strike, 1)
Shadow Jaunt (Other, 0)
*Level 3*
Assassin’s Stance (Stance, 1)
Dance of the Spider (Stance, 0)
Shadow Garrote (Strike, 0)
Strength Draining Strike (Strike, 1)
*Level 4*
Hand of Death (Strike, 0)
Obscuring Shadow Veil (Strike, 2)
*Level 5*
Bloodletting Strike (Strike, 2)
Shadow Strike (Other, 0)
Step of the Dancing Moth (Stance, 2)
*Level 6*
Ghost Blade (Strike, 3)
Shadow Noose (Strike, 0)
Stalker in the Night (Strike, 0)
*Level 7*
Death in the Dark (Strike, 0)
Shadow Blink (Other, 0)
*Level 8*
Balance on the Sky (Stance, 3)
Enervating Shadow Strike (Strike, 3)
One With Shadow (Counter, 3)
*Level 9*
Five-Shadow Creeping Ice Enervation Strike (Strike, 5)[/sblock]*Stone Dragon*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Charging Minotaur (Strike, 0)
Stone Bones (Strike, 0)
Stonefoot Stance (Stance, 0)
*Level 2*
Mountain Hammer (Strike, 0)
Stone Vise (Strike, 0)
*Level 3*
Bonecrusher (Strike, 3)
Crushing Weight of the Mountain (Stance, 1)
Roots of the Mountain (Stance, 0)
Stone Dragon’s Fury (Strike, 1)
*Level 4*
Bonesplitting Strike (Strike, 2)
Boulder Roll (Boost, 4)
Overwhelming Mountain Strike (Strike, 0)
*Level 5*
Elder Mountain Hammer (Strike, 2)
Giant’s Stance (Stance, 2)
Mountain Avalance (Strike, 2)
*Level 6*
Crushing Vice (Strike, 0)
Iron Bones (Strike, 2)
Irresistable Mountain Strike (Strike, 0)
*Level 7*
Ancient Mountain Hammer (Strike, 3)
Colossus Strike (Strike, 2)
*Level 8*
Adamantine Bones (Strike, 3)
Earthstrike Quake (Strike, 2)
Strength of Stone (Stance, 3)
*Level 9*
Mountain Tombstone Strike (Strike, 0)[/sblock]*Tiger Claw*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Blood in the Water (Stance, 1)
Hunter's Sense (Stance, 1)
Sudden Leap (Boost, 1)
Wolf Fang Strike (Strike, 0)
*Level 2*
Claw at the Moon (Strike, 0)
Rabid Wolf Strike (Strike, 0)
*Level 3*
Flesh Ripper (Strike, 2)
Leaping Dragon Stance (Stance 1)
Soaring Raptor Strike (Strike, 1)
Wolverine Stance (Stance, 1)
*Level 4*
Death From Above (Strike, 1)
Fountain of Blood (Boost, 2)
*Level 5*
Dancing Mongoose (Boost, 2)
Pouncing Charge (Strike, 2)
*Level 6*
Rabid Bear Strike (Strike, 2)
Wolf Climbs the Mountain (Strike, 2)
*Level 7*
Hamstring Attack (Strike, 3)
Prey on the Weak (Stance, 2)
Swooping Dragon Strike (Strike, 3)
*Level 8*
Girallon Windmill Flesh Rip (Boost, 3)
Raging Mongoose (Boost, 3)
Wolf Pack Tactics (Stance, 2)
*Level 9*
Feral Death Blow (Strike, 4)[/sblock]*White Raven*
[sblock]*Level 1*
Bolstering Voice (Stance, 0)
Douse the Flames (Strike, 0)
Leading the Attack (Strike, 0)
Leading the Charge (Stance, 0)
*Level 2*
Battle Leader’s Charge (Strike, 1)
Tactical Strike (Strike, 1)
*Level 3*
Lion’s Roar (Boost, 1)
Tactics of the Wolf (Stance, 1)
White Raven Tactics (Boost, 1)
*Level 4*
Covering Strike (Boost, 1)
White Raven Strike (Strike, 1)
*Level 5*
Flanking Maneuver (Strike, 2)
Press the Advantage (Stance, 2)
*Level 6*
Order Forged From Chaos (Other, 2)
War Leader’s Charge (Strike, 2)
*Level 7*
Clarion Call (Boost, 3)
Swarming Assault (Strike, 3)
*Level 8*
Swarm Tactics (Stance, 1)
White Raven Hammer (Strike, 3)
*Level 9*
War Master’s Charge (Strike, 4)[/sblock][/sblock]
Thank wingedcoyote for contributing this useful organizational scheme

And finally, here is CustServ's rather counter-intuitive ruling on order of swapping and qualifying maneuvers:
*Show*
[sblock]Oddly enough, according to CustServ, you can qualify for maneuvers and stances according to the maneuvers you have when beginning, but also when finishing. 

Ex: 
Level 3: Wolf Fang Strike
Level 4: Wolf Fang Strike => Wall of Blades

Assuming you have no other Tiger Claw nor Iron Heart maneuvers, you can still take either Punishing Stance (Iron) or Blood in the Water (Tiger) as your 4th level stance, even though you lose Wolf Fang Strike (Tiger) and gain Wall of Blades (Iron).

This is an instance of you choosing the order as benefits you most.[/sblock]

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

*Magic Items For Martial Adepts​*

*Belt of Battle (Magic Item Compendium):* Expend charges for extra actions. This is great for any class, but arguably more so for a Martial Adept who has more uses for their various actions, and who standard (strikes) and swift (boosts actions are often more powerful than normal melee characters.

*Crown of the White Raven and associates (ToB:* Very useful way to gain extra maneuvers known, with the novice version being particularly cheap (don't want to choose between Iron Heart Surge and White Raven Tactics for that first 3rd level maneuver? Well, for 3,000 gp you don't have to choose!). Also a good way to meet prerequisites for higher level maneuvers.

*Discipline Weapons (ToB):* These are strictly better than a simple +1 bonus, and stacking several onto one weapon can amass some very impressive bonuses.

*Magic Items for Crusaders*

*Magic Items for Swordsages*

*Feycraft Weapons (DMG 2):* Allows you to use your Dex modifier on to hit rolls without spending a feat on Weapon Finesse at the cost of a trivial loss of damage. Synergizes very well with Shadow Blade, but its value is in part dependent on how much control over your equipment you have - so if crafters and magic item shops are plentiful its a good choice, with less control over your equipment I'd just take Weapon Finesse.

*Magic Items for Warblades*

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

Acknowledgements: basically the whole board for the combined wisdom I've leeched off of for this. But special mentions for T_G (whose various threads are a big basis of what I've put together here) as well as CantripN and DavidWL (whose posts have been cannibalized for certain sections).

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

reserved 10

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

reserved 11

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

Right, thoughts, comments, contributions much welcomed....?

*Originally posted by CantripN:*

Awesome!
Will review Warblade maneuvers on Monday and add possible combos and feat options from builds.

*Originally posted by dragonlord20000:*

Thanks for posting this, it helps solidify all the other ToB threads I've followed. This will totally help me with a build I'm working on.

*Originally posted by r4za:*

Very nice! 

I read it start to finish. Just one thing to comment on:
"- Half-elf Crusader 8 / Warblade 1 / Swordsage 1 / Eternal Blade 10 build"
That's not gonna work, as swordsage costs you a point of BAB.

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*



> Very nice!
> 
> I read it start to finish. Just one thing to comment on:
> "- Half-elf Crusader 8 / Warblade 1 / Swordsage 1 / Eternal Blade 10 build"
> That's not gonna work, as swordsage costs you a point of BAB.



goddam it!

I had such a nice build planned out as well!

ah well... made a couple of changes to Warblade feats thanks to Cantrip.

*Originally posted by mister_sinister:*

Another question I keep wondering over: how can an ur-priest (or, in fact, any non-Jasite cleric) qualify for RKV? One of the listed prereqs is having Wee Jas as a deity. The ur-priest despises all gods (and thus, cannot logically worship any), whereas non-Jasite clerics... well, don't have Wee Jas as a deity... right? Hence, neither the ur-vindicator nor the ordained vindicator are possible.

Maybe I'm missing something here, but if I am, I don't know what. Otherwise, this is a wonderful resource!

*Originally posted by archerpwr:*

Under the crusader dips section I think lockdown 2.0 is a good example. It can be found in my sig.

*Originally posted by tshern:*

A neat idea! Hopefully this encourages people to get along with Tome of Battle, because new players showing respect to its sheer awesome are direly needed.

*Originally posted by cannibalsmith:*

Great work! I'm bookmarking this.

*Originally posted by kremti:*

Mebbe mention something about the downloadable, and printable maneuver cards?

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/we/20061225a(x)

-K

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*



> Another question I keep wondering over: how can an ur-priest (or, in fact, any non-Jasite cleric) qualify for RKV? One of the listed prereqs is having Wee Jas as a deity. The ur-priest despises all gods (and thus, cannot logically worship any), whereas non-Jasite clerics... well, don't have Wee Jas as a deity... right? Hence, neither the ur-vindicator nor the ordained vindicator are possible.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here, but if I am, I don't know what. Otherwise, this is a wonderful resource!



I personally tend to regard flavour as a mutable thing - I normally play homebrew stuff you see.

But I'll add a note to those two builds pointing out the need for adaptation of the fluff.



> Under the crusader dips section I think lockdown 2.0 is a good example. It can be found in my sig.



So it is. Link added.



> Mebbe mention something about the downloadable, and printable maneuver cards?
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/we/20061225a(x)
> 
> -K



Forgot about them, link added.

*Originally posted by Dictum_Mortuum:*

great thread 

*Originally posted by zarzak:*

For shadow sun ninja I saw a great build called the Flash Bang ninja ... it basically would get sneak attacks every turn using the shadow sun ninja's control of light/darkness and hide in plain sight. I can't find it for the life of me though (I used to have it bookmarked, but I don't anymore >( ). If anyone knows it it would be nice to link to - its the only good build I've seen for that prc.

Also, being a necropolitan shadow sun ninja is good, as you can negate the level drain from the 10th lvl ability. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great guide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Originally posted by wolfie-kun:*

Looking great so far!

*Originally posted by t_baggins:*

I don't understand why people overlook the mountain hammers so much. I play a 13th level warblade, and they are amazing. +12d6 to your standard attack. No down time for you when you have to move between opponents. Thats crazy fireball damage. And they scale up. Just keeping swapping them out for the next best one. Don't neglect your standard attack folks. Being able to lay consistent smack every round is important to a front line fighter.

*Originally posted by banor:*

Wow that is some great work here

*Originally posted by mr_teapot:*

Consider adding Xeph to the list of suggested Swordsage races. They get a bonus to Dex and penalty to Str, which fits a standard Shadow Blade/Weapon Finesse Swordsage build (and unlike halflings they can wield Medium size weapons). They're naturally psionic, so can expend a psionic focus to take 15 on Concentration for Diamond mind maneuvers. And they get a boost to their movement speed several times per day, which is good for Swordsages in general and a huge boost to Tornado Throw specifically.

*Originally posted by CantripN:*



> I don't understand why people overlook the mountain hammers so much. I play a 13th level warblade, and they are amazing. +12d6 to your standard attack. No down time for you when you have to move between opponents. Thats crazy fireball damage. And they scale up. Just keeping swapping them out for the next best one. Don't neglect your standard attack folks. Being able to lay consistent smack every round is important to a front line fighter.



Gotta say I agree. Will certainly mention Mountain Hammers during review. It may not be a lot, but it's a reliable boost to damage.

*Originally posted by x-codes:*

Under the Tiger Claw optimization thing, Blade Dancer's ability that removes the height limit on jump checks no longer applies in 3.5e, since Jump isn't limited by height anymore in 3.5e.

*Originally posted by jaronk:*

You may want to comment about bloodlines and their interaction with initiator levels. Though some may consider it a cheesy trick, bloodlines can allow a character to gain insanely high initiator levels, and make it much easier to actually get 9th level manuevers in all schools.

Since bloodlines increase your class level for purposes of all abilities based on class level for all classes, and your initiator level goes up by .5 for every class level in any class you have, this means that with a Major Bloodline every class you take only 1 level in counts as two initiator levels... and then you get a +3 bonus to initiator level in your initiator class, at the cost of three actual levels. Thus, a Ranger 1/Barbarian 1/Fighter 1/Rokugan Ninja 1/Hexblade 1/Paladin of Tyranny 1/Swashbuckler 1/CW Samurai 1/OA Samurai 1/Crusader 1/Warblade 1 with a Major Bloodline is a 14th level character, but has an initiator level of 24 in both Crusader and Warblade.

Anyway, it's worth mentioning.

JaronK

*Originally posted by CantripN:*
 [MENTION=80009]Jar[/MENTION]onK - Aye, you're right. Here's a simple example: Titan.
A single level of Warblade adds WRT, IHS, Leading The Charge (at a high IL) and Wall of Blades.

*Originally posted by CantripN:*

Move along...

*Originally posted by CantripN:*

Oddly enough, according to CustServ, you can qualify for maneuvers and stances according to the maneuvers you have when beginning, but also when finishing. 

Ex: 
Level 3: Wolf Fang Strike
Level 4: Wolf Fang Strike => Wall of Blades

Assuming you have no other Tiger Claw nor Iron Heart maneuvers, you can still take either Punishing Stance (Iron) or Blood in the Water (Tiger) as your 4th level stance, even though you lose Wolf Fang Strike (Tiger) and gain Wall of Blades (Iron).

This is an instance of you choosing the order as benefits you most.

*Originally posted by zorgling25:*



> - Recommend Crusader entry for Devoted Spirit prereqs and no-action recovery



While I agree that Crusader is still preferred entry for JPMs, I'm pretty sure that there's no Devoted Spirit prereq for them. Were you thinking RKV?

*Originally posted by CantripN:*



> While I agree that Crusader is still preferred entry for JPMs, I'm pretty sure that there's no Devoted Spirit prereq for them. Were you thinking RKV?



I suspect he meant that since JPM progresses Devoted Spirit, it helps to have some before so you get better maneuvers sooner.

*Originally posted by reneshat:*

Okay, I decided I wanted to try out Tome of Battle for a quick game we are taking from 3rd to 6th level. I decided I wanted to play a Crusader of Torm. So I'm reading this thread at work, and I find that people are talking about CustServ rulings regarding Crusader healing. Could someone explain the ruling?

*Originally posted by davidwl:*

Wow - Dave, quite an ambitious project, although definitely needed and worthwhile.

A thought:
1) Prestige classes which progress IL progress IL for all the relevant classes. Example: Warblade 1/Swordsage 1/Crusader 3/Shadow Sun Ninja 10/Master of Nine 5

Has:
Warblade IL = 18
Swordsage IL = 18
Crusader IL = 19

This is most of note if you take a dip much later, for example:
Swordsage 1/Cleric 1/Monk 1/Crusader 2/Ruby Knight Vindicator 9/Master of Nine 5/Warblade 1

Amusingly enough, when you take the warblade level at 20th level, you have an IL of 17 for the Warblade.

Occasionally a useful trick.

2) One wonderful thing about the way prestige classes effect the crusader is that "If you choose to add the maneuver readied to a martial maneuver progression derived from crusader class levels, you also gain one additional maneuver granted at the beginning of the encounter for each additional maneuver you can ready." This is the awesomeness behind a Crusader/Master of Nine build.

Reshar, by LogicNinja: http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=846133(x)

As an aside, let me mention that a 1 level dip in Cleric can give you blind fight and improved initiative via domain feats. A 1 level dip in a Cobra Strike Monk gives Dodge and Improved Unarmed Strike. So, with a 1 level loss in IL, and at the cost of 2 BAB, you can get 4 of the 5 needed feats for Master of Nine. Additionally, I would say there is little reason not to take RKV instead of more levels of crusader (you can't swap out maneuvers, but you get RKV goodness).

This is what lead to this build (which is admittedly slow at the lower levels - as are most Master of Nine builds):
Swordsage 1/Cleric 1/Monk 1/Crusader 2/Ruby Knight Vindicator 10/Master of Nine 5/

Best,
David

*Originally posted by animefunkmaster:*

I would also like to add my astonishment at this wonderful thread. I will try and have something more constructive to write in the future, but for now consider me in awe.

*Originally posted by davethemagicweasel:*

Thanks everyone for comments, encouragement, etc

Onto the specifics:

@ Zarzak - I've tried searching for every permutation of "flash bang ninja" I can think of but come up empty, if anyone knows where this build is it would be grat to know. Also, added note re Necropolitan.



> I don't understand why people overlook the mountain hammers so much. I play a 13th level warblade, and they are amazing. +12d6 to your standard attack. No down time for you when you have to move between opponents. Thats crazy fireball damage. And they scale up. Just keeping swapping them out for the next best one. Don't neglect your standard attack folks. Being able to lay consistent smack every round is important to a front line fighter.



Whilst I can see the potential appeal of a few Stone Dragon strikes in theory (and thinking on it, a quick note in the maneuvers section advising a mix of immediate, swift, standard and full-round action maneuvers might be worthwhile). However, my experience is that whenever I'm making a Crusader or a Warblade I find myself drawn to strikes from Devoted Spirit (Divine Surge, Gtr Divine Surge, Healing Strikes), White Raven (WR Hammer especially) and Diamond Mind (the double and quadruple damage ones). I know Stone Dragon has a slight edge in damage, and maybe they'd be more useful on a Swordsage, who doesn't have those disciplines.

Now, I'm willing to alter the comments to reflect the alternative opinion, but am I alone in not rating Stone Dragon?

@ Mr Teapot - Xeph added to Swordsage race list, the more I think of it the more I think Xeph is a superb Swordsage choice!

@ X-Codes - good point. That certainly makes the BAttlejump trick easier to pull off as well. Did anyone ever get round to doing a ToB version of the Lancer?

@ JaronK - personally I can't imagine many DMs letting that interpretation through, but I'll point a section in one bloodlines in at some point, and include both interpretations.



> Oddly enough, according to CustServ, you can qualify for maneuvers and stances according to the maneuvers you have when beginning, but also when finishing.
> 
> Ex:
> Level 3: Wolf Fang Strike
> ...








Seriously, do they sit around deliberately trying to come up with the most counter-intuitive rulings they can? I'll put it in an sblock for now.

@ zorgling - Cantrip is right, I meant in the sense of qualifying for maneuvers rather than the actual PrC. Text edited to make that clear.



> Okay, I decided I wanted to try out Tome of Battle for a quick game we are taking from 3rd to 6th level. I decided I wanted to play a Crusader of Torm. So I'm reading this thread at work, and I find that people are talking about CustServ rulings regarding Crusader healing. Could someone explain the ruling?



Sorry but I don't understand the question. What about Crusader healing do you want a ruling on?

@ DavidWL - very useful thanks, I'm cannibalising your post wholesale and sticking it at the start of the PrC section, and thats the Crusader / MoN build I was looking for and couldn't find.

The prestige class section in general is very much at a notes stage at the moment, ideally I'd like a few general thoughts on each, a list of good classes/feats/etc to synergize with, and one fairly standard "baseline" build for each with full maneuver progressions (I'll probably raid the build compendium for them when I have time).

But then, RKV probably merits a handbook all to itself, and MoN can encompass almost everything in the handbook (I'm thinking of aiming for one each of a Crusader-dominant, Swordsage-dominant and Warblade-dominant MoN builds and then let people tweak from there).

Keep em coming everyone!


----------

